

Analysts on Apache Quitting JCP: 'Oracle Is the Loser' - msredmond
http://adtmag.com/articles/2010/12/15/apache-quits-jcp.aspx

======
cies
Nice read.

So what's next? Apache will push a not-patent-encumbered (does that exist?
harmony?) as the next defacto standard of java. Oracle gets to hang on to its
"Java" (a wonderful name for selling to Enterprise). Google goes with the
Apache's standard and it's Dravik fork (it provides APIs, toolkits and a
mobile operating system leaning on what soon might be know ar "formerly-
java").

From the article:

"It may be covered by a GPL license, but the field of use restrictions and
Oracle's unwillingness to give Apache a TCK that grants patent protection
creates a situation where it's practically impossible to fork Java or create
an alternative VM. If you can't fork it, it's not open from and OSI
perspective."

GPLv3 would have enough clauses to have prevented this from happeneing...
...but so fa only in theory... right?

Interesting.

